# RaceFace 2,5 mm Spacer



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige für mein Atlas AM X-Type Innenlager 2 2,5mm Spacer. Leider kann ich diese nirgendwo finden.
Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2009)

Hat hier keiner eine Ahnung wo man die Spacer bekommt oder hätte evtl. jemand 2 zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Juni 2009)

Frag doch einfach mal hier nach:

http://www.mt-sports.de/

Ersatzteilmäßig ist er ganz gut ausgestattet..

Gruß,


----------

